# Baby Guinea Pigs!!!



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I'm so excited to say that pepper gave birth last night/early this morning!

She had two beautiful babies! and mum and babies are doing well 

I was so excited to see them huddled up with their mother this morning  
The cage was all yucky so I got them out to clean it and then put them back.
I'm leaving them to rest now but will take more pictures to show everyone when they are settled in


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Oh, so precious! Love baby piggies!
My best to Pepper and her babies *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*This is the sweetest thing!! And they look like their mom, so cute! Love it *


----------



## shi en (Oct 27, 2012)

Awwww so cute


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

I want one .


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

The brown and black one to be specific .


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Budgiekeet said:


> The brown and black one to be specific .


haha aww well they will be for sale


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awwwwwhhhhh! They are so cute! :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OMG!! I've never seen a baby guinea pig before -- aren't they just the cutest! 

I'll be looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of these little sweethearts. 
I'd end up keeping both of them (which is why I can never be allowed to breed any animals or birds!) *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, they are the cutest little things! In my ignorance I thought they would be born without fur, but now I know!


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *OMG!! I've never seen a baby guinea pig before -- aren't they just the cutest!
> 
> I'll be looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of these little sweethearts.
> I'd end up keeping both of them (which is why I can never be allowed to breed any animals or birds!) *


Its hard not to want to keep them  I can't wait to check if they are boys or girls but I don't want to disturb them yet 
There will be lots more pictures added, I can have little guinea pig photo shoot! 



aluz said:


> Oh my, they are the cutest little things! In my ignorance I thought they would be born without fur, but now I know!


The first time I saw a baby guinea pig of my friends I thought it was like a week old from the fur and was shocked to find out it was only hours old haha! its amazing they are born with fur, eyes are open first day and they have teeth! They can eat little bits of food but still need their mummas milk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, born with teeth already, that is truly amazing!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


sarahxx92 said:



The first time I saw a baby guinea pig of my friends I thought it was like a week old from the fur and was shocked to find out it was only hours old haha! its amazing they are born with fur, eyes are open first day and they have teeth! They can eat little bits of food but still need their mummas milk 

Click to expand...

That is what I was going to say! I thought they were a week old at least, wow! Born with fur and teeth, I wish human babies were that easy, LOL*


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

*awww they are so cute, i haven't seen baby pigs either.

Looks like Rick an i will be fighting over the black and tan one!! haha

Congratulations on the little ones!*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Who ever drinks the most black and tans and is still standing .....wins.

Im pretty good at it .


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*You guys go at the Black N' Tans. I'm
just going to sneak in and steal 'em *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww they are sooo adorable!! *


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just arrived home and looked in on the guineapigs.. Mummy and babies are doing great..
The other pregnant guinea pig I nicknamed "bear" is acting very strange all day and now she didn't even move when I went to touch her (usually she runs off) so I suspect she might give birth tonight! will keep updated if more babies arrive


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*:jumping: more babies! Can't wait*


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

eduardo said:


> *:jumping: more babies! Can't wait*


yep! she hasn't had them yet! She was just acting very strange  It shouldn't be too long now though


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It keeps getting better and better, I'm loving this thread!


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bear gave birth to two babies this morning! I'm giving them some space because they are still a little wet and she seems a bit nervous hopefully she is looking after them and they are ok!


----------



## Fidgit (Jun 5, 2013)

aluz said:


> Oh my, they are the cutest little things! In my ignorance I thought they would be born without fur, but now I know!


Me too but awwwwwwwww how cute


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww they're so cute! I was expecting something pink and scary looking lol.  they are adorable!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

*I want them, I never knew how cute the were, I thought they'd be born all pink and squishy! :XD:*


----------

